

Please evaluate our site - theremora

Boston Launch: www.genotrope.com could you please check out the site and critique and comment? As a cold start peer produced database, the data is only robust for the Boston Market currently. If you are from Austin..etc.. the experience will be less than fulfilling for now, so to get the idea, use a Boston company like Lotus or ITA software in your profile. Then you will be able to see what companies are matched to you. Feel free to add your companies and founder/investor connections. thanks
======
johnrob
First thing I noticed was the graph of companies. I figured the site was a
database of corporate relationships (company A funded company B, which
acquired company C, etc..). Then I saw the 'job hacks' tab, and the
'Opportunities at Emerging and Start-up Technology Companies' tab on the top.
Ah, this is a job site.

The message needs to be clearer: This is a job site (which happens to have a
nice company analyzer) or this is a Company database (which happens to have
job listings). There is probably too much info on the front page.

I would probably lean toward the Company database that has jobs version over
the other.

~~~
hhm
I agree with this one. Btw, I liked the site.

------
bosko
The entire site is a confusing mess. That chart is fuzzy and scares me. I
don't even want to look at it. Text is horribly contrasted throughout the
site. Constantly opening links in a new window when I don't want that.
Clicking on the "Limited Access" link to let me do a search loads a page that
nearly crashes my browser. Java is slow to load and other portions had to
wait.

Don't see why you had to use JAVA to show a graph that has no real value.
Cool, we can move the arrows around the central point! But it has no value ..
just make it a nice static, clear image

------
sharksandwich
Obviously not the most important point to address, but one of the first things
I noticed was that there's a grammatical mistake (it's for its) in your
introduction. It's a minor error, but it also undermines the professional
image you're trying to project

------
mcxx
From a developer's point of view: HTML 4.0 and table layout stinks! Use CSS.
Write in UTF8 and add a DTD. Use mod_rewrite to rewrite your URL (port number
in a URL doesn't look profesional).

From a visitor's point of view: The colors suck. And why do I have to log into
the app to read the FAQ? The "welcome page" doesn't have navigation, other
pages have it. BTW your home page is different from the welcome page, fix that
too.

~~~
bfioca
No user cares about HTML 4.0 and table layouts. I hate this complaint. Also,
don't use mod_rewrite because it adds unnecessary overhead to your webserver.

~~~
gojomo
You're right about HTML4/tables... but the suggestion to use something
(mod_rewrite or whatever) to get off a non-standard port (8081) is a good one.
Non-standard ports look sketchy to many people -- and sometimes company
networks even block access to them.

~~~
bfioca
Yes but you can do that without mod_rewrite.

------
mynameishere
I guess I don't see the point. People are complaining about fuzzy images or
whatever. I thought the interface was okay, but the question of where and how
value is being added is not at all clear.

Also, go through your codebase, and anytime you see something like this:

"Please login to access 'Find Companies / Jobs"

...do a total re-write. I'm not logging it to an unfamiliar website, and
neither are 95 percent of people.

~~~
theremora
point well taken, since users can enter and edit the database of companies,
how would you approach trying to keep some semblance of security for the
database without knowing who is modifying it?

~~~
maxwell
Anyone can see it, log in to write to it.

~~~
theremora
thats how it works. Then to see matched companies, an email is all that is
required for registration to be able to create a profile (past and current
employers) and then have Genotrope create a graph of related companies which
show up on the find page.

~~~
cstejerean
Try to get past needing to create a profile. Let the user enter as much data
as necessary and save it in the session. If they like what they see they can
decide to create a profile.

------
pg
The frontpage doesn't explain what the benefit is for the user, or what he
should do to try it out. There's also at least 2x too much on the frontpage,
though better graphic design would make it look less distracting.

------
streo
What is the etiquette regarding asking the YCombinator community to review a
site? I just recently joined and I absolutely love the interaction with other
community members with submissions like this....

...also I have something I'm working on (surprise surprise) and I would like
to submit something of this nature for all to see, once things are up. I
wanted to know if asking the community to review my site is something that
would get me the feedback I'm looking for (I REALLY want to know why my
project sucks or won't work) or if it's something that is not encouraged.

~~~
theremora
no etiquette, just post it and they will come. I dont think you will have to
worry about what people REALLY think.

~~~
streo
The fact that the rounded rectangle boxes are not evenly spaced shows lack of
attention to detail. (yes I'm being a jerk here, but I've found that negative
feedback from others has helped me make my project better)

The graphics are grainy. They should be stark and clean. There is too much use
of two colors. It feels too monochromatic.

You need a better descriptions to communicate what benefit you have for people
to join. Why should I join? There needs to be a more obvious "in your face"
explanation highlighting something. The message should be along the lines of
"If I join, then _______ is a possibility for me" - what I mean here is that
this is the feeling that needs to be evoked within your visitors perception
when they read one of the rounded boxes.

The graph could be a 3D graph, it will look unique and at the same time convey
a hidden message to explore the site. It's a subtle message that if somebody
sees an object of depth then they have an inclination to explore the site

On the about page, you need to have a margin on the sides. Feel free to make
the font size bigger.

I click on the "about" section and have no clear way to get back to the main
page - BIG MISTAKE! I see that there is an orange "return" button, but this is
not intuitive. Clicking on the logo to take us back to the main page would be
more intuitive for users and it will let people believe that this is easily
navigable.

------
kungfooguru
The images are fuzzy, and the large image is distracting.

------
juanpablo
Wow. An actual Java applet. It's like 1998 all over again. Too much for a
simple graph. You should consider replace it with flash... or even pure
Dom/Javascript, like these guys: <http://www.genoom.com>

~~~
theremora
thanks yeah, there is a flash version about ready to drop. it is overkill for
the simple graph, but when we map all web 2 startups in boson. or compare two
VC to see if they have invested together in the past, being able to zoom and
pan will be more useful.

~~~
wallflower
Did you roll-your-own graph display UI library or use someone elses?

~~~
theremora
see prefuse credit at bottom of graph window

------
juanpablo
"Add your company and the connections to investors and past companies of the
founders and executives."

???? So this is for company owners? Why they should reveal their connections?

"Adding companies and links add credit points."

Credits points?

~~~
theremora
it is public knowledge what companies the founders and executives came from.
Are you thinking connections like people they know ie friends . look at the
graph for y combinator or ITA software and you will see what the connections
refer to. Yes companies are the clients.

would you prefer karma rather than credits?

------
lanceusa
A startup built on the idea of tracking startups...what will they think of
next.

Looked good though.

------
tjweir
Add some graceful javascript degradation. I use NoScript and your site is
essentially useless.

[http://www.stevetucker.co.uk/javascript-complete-
degradation...](http://www.stevetucker.co.uk/javascript-complete-
degradation.htm)

------
neelesh
The 404 not found page is tomcat's default page. A custom page would be
better. The favicon is again tomcat's default. As someone mentioned earlier,
the image quality needs improvement.

------
Magua
Very confusing graphics and layout. Also, strange name. If you have to explain
what your name means, you've got a problem.

~~~
lanceusa
Google and Yahoo are not strange?

~~~
theremora
loopt, xobni, scribd, wufoo, weebly, zenter I dont know, names are hard. Is it
memorable? hangoutandlearnaboutyourlocalstartupmarket.com was taken :)

~~~
Magua
exactly why I don't remember some of them. At least scribd is sort of
mnemonic.

------
dpapathanasiou
Is this supposed to be like LinkedIn for startups?

Or is it just a research site, like a Hoover's for startups?

~~~
theremora
you could say that, founders move from company to company and create similar
work environments and hire similar quality people

~~~
dpapathanasiou
If it's supposed to be a startup jobs site, you should make that more clear,
right at the beginning (maybe split the page into "For Startup Job Seekers"
and "For Startup Founders Who Are Hiring", for example).

------
hollywoodcole
\- Need a clear sentence on what you do or what the site is about.

\- Images have been stretched

------
cmer
My advice: hire a graphic designer. the ui is way too cluttered and just plain
unpleasant.

------
tlrobinson
The image quality is awful and gives the site a cheap feel. I'd use PNG.

------
theremora
uncle, uncle,,thanks, may I have another. I was expecting brutal good feedback
so keep it coming. Ok, we are down now. will get it back up and try again.
thanks for the pressure

------
softwarejim
can't get to the site

------
bmaier
strangest name I've encountered in a while and thats saying something on
today's internet.

------
edw519
Too slow to load. I gave up. But from the looks of the other comments here,
it's just as well.

Looks like you're getting good (and ruthless) feedback. I'd expect nothing
less from this group.

Good luck to you. Let us know when 1.1 is ready.

------
theremora
back up, well see how long it lasts

~~~
alexsolo
Seems to be down again...

~~~
theremora
just checked , is working now, sorry for the problems. finding problems along
with getting the feedback

------
sammyo
YC dotted?

~~~
theremora
i dont know what that means? y (space) combinator in the database

~~~
sspencer
sammyo is asking if the site has been brought down due to heavy traffic.
Although if YC is nailing your site, you have serious problems.

See "slashdotted" here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slashdotted>

I thought everyone knew that term by now...

~~~
theremora
yea I know the term, didn't connect the dots , brain is YC dotted as well

